# 86 D21 Nissan problem



## rwdragons (Jun 12, 2012)

I have an 86 Nissan D21 hardbody pick up and we had a hard rain storm here and when the rain stopped i went out for a drive and hit a puddle of water on the road. 30 mins later my truck shuts down and the truck turns but wont start. I check under the hood and the 1,3 5, plug wires were cut in half. so I replaced the wires and it still wont turn is my starter bad because it happened B4 when the truck hit the puddle please help im in dire need fellow Nissan drivers. :waving:


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Won't crank or won't start. Two entirely different problems!

If it won't crank, you have starter or battery problems, not to exclude the wiring, relays and switches in between.

If it won't start while cranking ...I'm wondering how running through a puddle of water could have cut three spark plug wires. You have some more investigative work to do! 

-R


----------



## rwdragons (Jun 12, 2012)

Well the fan and the belt cut the wires I didnt know i put them close to the belt and the fan. On the battery I checked and the battery is good and im in the process of changeing the D cap and the button but can water splash kill the starter?


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

rwdragons said:


> Well the fan and the belt cut the wires I didnt know i put them close to the belt and the fan. On the battery I checked and the battery is good and im in the process of changeing the D cap and the button but can water splash kill the starter?


Anything is possible... not at all common, or likely that water would affect the starter, but you said yours would crank over, right? Or did I misunderstand?

The Starter Inhibitor Relay on these trucks can cause a "no crank" condition. Mine was bad when I bought my 94 D21.
http://www.partsgeek.com/catalog/1986/nissan/d21/body_electrical/relay.html









Does your truck have a std. or auto. trans?

-R


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

usually when that relay ^ goes bad it just clicks. Did you hit a puddle or a lake! If you fan cut the plug wires, check for any other wires that may have been pulled loose...


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

SPEEDO said:


> usually when that relay ^ goes bad it just clicks. Did you hit a puddle or a lake! If you fan cut the plug wires, check for any other wires that may have been pulled loose...


Yeah, I mean... I'm just throwing that out there because it happened to me, but the OP hasn't even made it clear that he understands the difference between cranking and starting problems. Replacing a distributor cap likely won't fix a slow, or no crank condition. I'm just going over there and sit a while to watch this. 

-R


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

^ I understand, and I know you knew what the relay does or dosent do... ( I keep a spare relay in my glove box, and it came in handy!)


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

SPEEDO said:


> ^ I understand, and I know you knew what the relay does or dosent do... ( I keep a spare relay in my glove box, and it came in handy!)


Yeah, me too! So... what's going on with the OP's truck? Not starting? Not cranking? Or, is it cranking so slowly that it won't start?

???

-R


----------

